# icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!



## jpranch (Oct 17, 2009)

The icc pulled the plug a day early. What a dirty trick. Is there anybody out there??????? JP


----------



## RickAstoria (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I agree, that sucks but it should be backed up somewhere. Now, just how do we contact the webmaster of ICC.


----------



## peach (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

why bother?

It'll be interesting to see if anyone posts there..


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

peach - It'll be interesting to see if anybody CAN post there! I'm having trouble just registering...   :x

Fortunately Jeff has provided a USER FRIENDLY forum for us - ALL of us!


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

*I'm thinking that unless ICC reverts back to a user friendly Bulletin Board,*

*they will soon become just another "non-user friendly" site that the*

*members won't want to visit or use any longer.      Shame on them!*

*As we all know, ICC has re-designed their website to be less friendly,*

*...less accessible, ...harder to navigate and restricted to paid members*

*only!      What a load of crap !    Just more evidence that ICC is*

*'circling the drain'.*

*Major thanks to Jeff for providing this site to all of the "former" ICC*

*forum members.*


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking that unless ICC reverts back to a user friendly Bulletin Board,*
> 
> *they will soon become just another "non-user friendly" site that the*
> 
> ...


Amen brother!


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I find it humorous that only 12 discussions were started last week, I believe that 12 discussions could be created in a day....without censorship.

FWIW, I removed ICC as a webpage that would automatically load when I started the Internet Explorer.

Once again.... I think the signature states it all... It has been somewhat modifed due to lack of information being presented before the rug was jerked out from under us. Instead of paying for a membership on a regular basis, our office has now decided to only pay for a memebership when coode books are requried as the state adopts new cycles of codes.

Before, I actually felt like I was recieving something for my money - even if it was free to the general public.  I bet that the dollars go way down as less people visit the site. How many times in posting would somebody suggest a book, a seminar, etc. that ICC could profit from.

Sorry about the long post but I am still angry.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Talked to the webmaster today. Not his fault. icc "leadership" decision. What a way to run a railroad. Kick all the passengers off and still expect to make money? Emailed the board of directors. Mr Zubai did email back. I hope to talk to him in Baltimore but expect it will not do any good? JP


----------



## GREEN (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Good to know we'll all be here now. To bad we can't take a floor vote. I know I won't be visiting that new website very often. See ya'll in Baltimore.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

JP:

Right foor or left to the Nads


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Not happy at all.  Man, I turn my back for three seconds and everything goes to schiat.  What is ICC even thinking with this.  Too bad we lost all that discussion we had over there.

Actually another site I was on did the very same thing.  After he got it going for about 5 years, he went to a paid membership only. Of course he has 5 years of discussions for those paid members to refer back to.  Now we have to start over again.

Well, thanks Jeff, whoever you are.


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I am skeptical, but optimistic that the legacy ICC bulletin board may not be a total loss.

Here's a reply I received from ICC web staff:



> Thank you for your comments. We appreciate your feedback. We are currently working on archiving the previous bulletin board in such a way that users, including non-members can have access to the old threads. We will make an announcement on our site once we have accomplished this.The Communities, just like any new discussion forum, will take some time to develop.
> 
> If you are not an ICC member, and want to take full advantage of the Communities of Interests features, we invite you to join. Here's a link for membership information: http://www.iccsafe.org/Membership/Pages/Join.aspx.
> 
> We appreciate your long-time involvement in the Bulletin Board and hope to "talk" to you in the Communities of Interest.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I received the same reply - Word for Word!  It's basically a form letter via e-mail to all who contact the webmaster complaining/asking about the site.


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I think the most telling part of that is "we invite you to join. Here's a link for membership information: http://www.iccsafe.org/Membership/Pages/Join.aspx.

Has anyone checked to see if there is a way to 'join' that doesn't involve a fee?

I did finally manage to get logged on to the new ICC BB and was wholly disappointed. Very few threads had been started. Difficult to navigate. Couldn't find a way to view 'active topics' as a page.

Other than appearance, I find this board to be much more similar to the old format, easier to navigate, not to mention a lot more fun. Maybe that was the ICCs' problem... we were having too much fun?

74 members and counting. Not bad for the first few days in existence.


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Of course they invite us to join.  Without us they will have no reason to keep their new and not improved discussion board up and running.

I really have no intention of paying $75 or $100 for that service and I don't think my village will pick up that tab in this current economic situation.

Man am I glad this place was created.  Hopefully, in time, we will have a good "base" to look code issues up.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

If anyone noticed, the first posts on the ICC website were posted by ICC staff.


----------



## conarb (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Well I've arrived, thanks to our uncle and RJJ.  I tried for a couple of days to get onto the new ICC site, they wanted me to renew my membership yet their site registration process wouldn't take my money, I finally sent them a credit card number by E-mail and I got on a couple of days later.  Now that I'm there I can't seem to find anything going on, apparently to do anything you have to join an active ongoing live discussion?

I get the feeling that we are not welcome there anymore, I think they are going in a direction that can't take criticism. I think the whole concept behind "Performance Codes" is approving anything that money can buy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

ConArb,

About time you showed up; we've probably lost George Roberts, Hurricane, and bunch of Architects and Engineers; that aren't members of ICC.

Take a look around; we have all kinds of neat features; and 98 members in just a few days.

OOPS, 113 members and your Number 100.

Welcome home,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

113 in just a few days.  Not too bad.  We need to attempt to contact as many people as possible to get them over here.


----------



## conarb (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Thank you for the welcome Uncle Bob, I hope you don't mind me using your picture going on an inspection as my avatar, it's the latest picture I have of you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

No problem; just as long as your here.   

We have almost 500 posts.  You have a lot of reading to catch up on.

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Bob:

Want me to make you an avatar?  Here is the one I made before but your eyes don't blink anymore.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> Well I've arrived, thanks to our uncle and RJJ.  I tried for a couple of days to get onto the new ICC site, they wanted me to renew my membership yet their site registration process wouldn't take my money, I finally sent them a credit card number by E-mail and I got on a couple of days later.  Now that I'm there I can't seem to find anything going on, apparently to do anything you have to join an active ongoing live discussion?I get the feeling that we are not welcome there anymore, I think they are going in a direction that can't take criticism. I think the whole concept behind "Performance Codes" is approving anything that money can buy.


Sorta like the Obama administration... :roll:


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

*.*

*I posted a thread on the Mike Hole Electrical Forum,*

*under the N.E.C. thread,  directing people over to*

*our new home.     A few have sent me private*

*messages to request the URL of this new web site.*

*The thread that I posted is named: "  A  New *

*Code  Forum  ".    Maybe more will see it and come*

*on over here to join.*

*.*


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I was afraid to post on the Mike Holt forum because they overmoderate it and figured my post would get deleted immediately.  I will have to see how you worded it.  We can let them know that many of the codes are tied in together and that this is a great place for them to see the other side of enforcement.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Yeah, your post is gone already.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Have they revamped the BB so old topics could be esearched by teh general public or by members?

Just wondering if my signature would still show up?


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

*`*

*Jeff,*

*I posted the thread on Oct. 20.   It has simply moved down the list*

*of recent topics.  They HAVE however, closed [ locked ] the topic.*

*You're right, ...they DO 'over-moderate' the site,  but there is an*

*enormous amount of information on there,  ...information that I*

*cannot get anywhere else.    Those folks are some serious*

*' OCD' ers on electrical stuff for sure!   *  *      They split hairs*

*even moreso than some of us do!   :lol:    Even more than ' little*

*b.o. ',    ' brudgers ',    ' Hurricane ',  and some of the others*

*from the ICC forum.*

*On a different note...   a BIG "THANK YOU" to you my cyber friend*

*, for seeing a need and filling it for a new forum home.    We owe*

*you 'BIG TIME' !!   * 

*Also, "THANK YOU" for your service in the Marine Corps!*

*`*


----------



## earshavewalls (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I posted a topic in Accessibility and got one response, which didn't tell me anything related to my post! I doubt many will use the new site.

Thanks for getting this one up and running, however you did it! I have passed this site on to the rest of our staff at the City. We are able to log on because our City is a member as a jurisdiction, but I had to bug them at ICC until I was finally able to log on and have full access. Now I will probably only use the site for evaluation reports, and that's about it.......maybe renewing certs, too.

Too bad.......seem to be lots of CEOs all over the world with their heads up their a...................................you know......

Good to see everybody here!!!!


----------



## Alias (Oct 26, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I am so ticked off that I will NOT use ICC's 'new and improved' board!  I went and looked at it, found out that you had to be a member, and said 'forget about it.' 

I am just very glad that I saw the post about the ultimate and untimely demise of the old BB and got my e-mail info in to JP.

I want to thank both Jeff and JP for all the hard work that they have put into making this new BB happen.

Sue, reporting in from a semi-ghost town on the frontier


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Alias,

Good to see that you have made over to our new home!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Forest (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Hello all, I made the jump from the dark side.(agreed ICC site a nightmare)


----------



## RJJ (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Glad you made it forest! Welcome to a new experience!


----------



## rbrunk (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Hello All!

Julie Rogers from Washington Association of Building Officials (WABO) posted the site URL for this bulletin board a few days ago on the statewide e-mail to all Washington State Code Officials and I signed right up.

Good to have an independent, open forum to discuss code issues with peers.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

rbrunk: Glad you have arrived. You will find that the old group is like family. We fight a little,but in the end we always agree! :lol:


----------



## Alias (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Alias,Good to see that you have made over to our new home!   :mrgreen:


Good to see you too globe trekker!  Thanks for the warm welcome.

It sure is good to 'see' everyone, I hope we didn't lose too many from the old board.  Time will tell.

Meanwhile, a big "Hello" to one and all :!:

Sue


----------



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Globe, Excellent to see you here!!! JP


----------



## incognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Thanks to those who are making this possible. ICC should be ashamed of themselves. I am pretty much done with them!!


----------



## incognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

rjj, I do not agree. LOL. Actually I think we often agree to disagree, hopefully respectfully, but not always. Like you said "just like family".


----------



## fw. (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

I was wondering what happened to my magazine, heck I get "Fire Protection Engineering" and I am not even a member.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Am I wrong? It seems like the only reason to have a membership to access the ICC site is to sign up for the E-news letters or participate in the "Community" board. Every other area I have looked at did not require me to log on AKA ICC membership  :? So why is ICC membership required to view or participate in the board discussions? That would be my question for the Baltimore meeting.

:?: Why do you have to have an ICC membership to participate in the



> Community of Interest Board


 ?


----------



## paul hardy (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

thanks for the new site i dont post much but look in often cant stand the new ICC site took days to log in and it sucks will never go back


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: icc: Those dirty buggers!!!!!!

Welcome "home" Paul.........post at will.


----------

